# Hurt/Sick Black Stripe Convict



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have two pairs of convicts each in their own 30g tanks, and will shortly need a home for some convict fry. I've got about 30 in each tank. 

Eek these things are just like they say; they'll spawn even for people like me who can't get anything else to have babies. Baby o Rama.

Anyways, I feel a bit bad for my one male breeding adult as he has now, after several weeks with the fry, started hiding out under a rock. I thought maybe he was being attacked by the mother. 

I have moved him to a quarantine tank. He curls his tail up and does not appear to swim using his tail fin at all. He is very active and will eat, but he "drags his butt" all around. His tail is split, and his scales look like they were worn off, on the back. Anyone seen this?

I have given him the usual meds that I try in these cases (melafix, and an anti-fungal).

Warren


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can you put up a pic


----------

